# Stale grains



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

What do people do about the stale residue of ground coffee left in the grinder? How important is it that iTMS is removed before inclusion in the brew 24hrs later?

Ihave resorted to the vacuum cleaner!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

which mazzer have you got, has it got a doser? if so why dont you do the sweep and chute clean mods?


----------



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry I am not familiar with all model modifications, but I have a doser and no matter how I try the paddle wheel seems unable to remove all the grains. I have removed the guard over the chute so that I can fiddle out the last of the ground coffee from the chute exit.

I did read somewhere about was it masking tape on the paddle wheel? I wasn't comfortable that this would do the job without absorbing stale oils and making matters worse. Do you have experience of successful mods? And if so what mods should I be doing?

Thank you for your help Victoria.


----------



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a doser Super Jolly, I realise now that maybe I could do without the doser as I am a home user making 2-4 cups a day; if I remove the doser would you advise me to do a 2ltr plastic bottle or s/s funnel mod or maybe the alloy tube shute mod? Maybe you have a better alternative. Claudette has suggested that you may have the best solution.


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

misterbean said:


> I have a doser Super Jolly, I realise now that maybe I could do without the doser as I am a home user making 2-4 cups a day; if I remove the doser would you advise me to do a 2ltr plastic bottle or s/s funnel mod or maybe the alloy tube shute mod? Maybe you have a better alternative. Claudette has suggested that you may have the best solution.


I'm keeping an eye on replies to this as i'd be interested in an "Alloy tube shute mod". Ive looked everywhere and i can't for the life of me find any info on this, although its probably right under my nose.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Guys look on eBay for the jam funnel it is almost spot on for a doserless chute


----------



## misterbean (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you coffeechap I will have a hunt on eBay for a jam funnel!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

This will help

Mazzer-Doser-Modifications

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6005


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

Amazon also sell quite a few jam funnels too although the one I bought the other day was the wrong size.

If anyone knows of the specific model that fits then please post it up.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

This is the thing you're looking for.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200951376302

Relatively easy to remove the handle and the inner components to leave a good funnel of virtually the right dimensions. Shave a few cms off the bottom, cut a hole for the grinder chute and a couple of mounting holes and it should be good to go.

I've removed the handle and inner components from mine, it's the drilling and cutting of the stainless steel that I've yet to do - as it could be a bit tougher than I'm expecting (though an angle grinder may come in useful!).

Shades


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

A Dremel type minitool with a decent cut-off wheel might be better and more precise than an angle grinder.


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the funnel.

As that funnel looks shorter in height than the doser I take it that using that funnel in place of the doser leaves a gap into the machine unless you add a blanking plate?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes - once "cut off" (to make the exit hole sufficiently large) the total length of the funnel is approx the same as the length of the doser - but as the funnel includes the "funnelled" part there will be a gap that exposes the motor unless you fit a blanking plate (as per the factor doserless models).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MrShades said:


> This is the thing you're looking for.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200951376302
> 
> ...


This could be great as I am doing exactly the same mod to an sj and the major, except the major will be full on electronic....


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

Would it be possible to remove the guts from the doser and then drop the steel funnel into the doser at an angle? That way you would be able to single dose without worrying about blanking plates etc and the SJ could easily be reverted to a dosing model in the future.

i'm not unhappy with my modified doser on my nearly new SJ ( usual electrical tape sweepers and 58mm rubber lens hood and plenty of brushing) so I wasn't planning any radical changes at this stage. Just wondered if the above might work?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bill I looked into doing this, but you have to cut the funnel at a complicated angle to make it fit, to be honest it is better to take the whole doser off, I will be getting blanking plates specially made to fit behind the fudge funnel or even getting the mazzer original blanking plate, I aim to do a doserless conversion for less than £50, which I think is definitely worth it.


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

I would be very interested in this type of mod. I assume the drop into the funnel breaks up any clumps. This seems to have been a problem with earlier doser shute modifications none of which look attractive.

The price of the conversion from Espressoparts in USA is prohibitive but there doesn't seem to be another supplier. If enough Forum members were interested, would an order from the factory be possible?

At £50.00 for a kit and with a bit of guidance on assembly, I'm sure there would be plenty of takers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The issue with the fudge funnels is cutting the holes, which the suppliers won't do, I am chatting to a metal worker to see how easy this would be, including the backing plate, I will then put together a prototype and test it thoroughly, if it is at all decent I will make this available to forum members at cost plus postage....


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

billcoxfam said:


> I would be very interested in this type of mod. I assume the drop into the funnel breaks up any clumps. This seems to have been a problem with earlier doser shute modifications none of which look attractive.
> 
> The price of the conversion from Espressoparts in USA is prohibitive but there doesn't seem to be another supplier. If enough Forum members were interested, would an order from the factory be possible?
> 
> At £50.00 for a kit and with a bit of guidance on assembly, I'm sure there would be plenty of takers.


i'll second that, surely there must be a way of getting them strait from mazzer ,with a back plate, to the uk if there"s a demand, or on demand







which I'm sure their is


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> i'll second that, surely there must be a way of getting them strait from mazzer ,with a back plate, to the uk if there"s a demand, or on demand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no there isn't, mazzer only deal with registered dealers, and the price for the official mazzer parts from say coffehit is around £130!! Thus an after market one is the inky way forward, you are of course welcome to contact them direct to see what you can negotiate...


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Unfortunately no there isn't, mazzer only deal with registered dealers, and the price for the official mazzer parts from say coffehit is around £130!! Thus an after market one is the inky way forward, you are of course welcome to contact them direct to see what you can negotiate...


mmm, maybe I might take a little coffee holiday to Italy, see if I can come back with a bag full


----------

